# Magnetism and plants



## DrFever (Jan 5, 2013)

The reason behind using magnets is that water , fertilizers are actually molecules when placing molecules thru a magnetic field amazing things happen. Like molecular movement.
Molecules will be moving faster actually vibrating in suspension,
 could a plant actually grow better  picking and choosing nutrients  that rather stay in soil  via magnetic , will soils last longer  as for  nutrients leaching  away   we all sit here thinking lights nutrients air movement is all you need  for good plant growth , when we all  get into  more depth of how mother nature works  , scientifically speaking      i think our  plants and  yields will increase  tri fold 

The Earth in itself is a magnet. The dynamo theory relates magnetism and earth. It states that kinetic energy is converted to magnetic energy through electrically conducting fluid. Earth possesses this electrically conducting fluid at its core, which is the reason for earth's magnetism. A magnetic dipole is formed on the earth, one known as the North pole and the other as the South pole. An hypothetical line joining these poles is called the earth's axis of rotation. This magnetic property of Earth is referred to as geomagnetism.

Things aren't always what they seem to be.
Water is a fluid, and it's wet. That's how we experience it, from a human point of view. But when looking closely, we can see now that water is made of pretty solid atoms, and these atoms aren't wet. We usually don't know about the details, we only experience the group effect, how zillions of details act together.
We see hot and cold as opposites, but there is no cold really. If something has a temperature, it's always a positive value. And deeper; we call the average effect of many vibrating atoms "temperature". Temperature is not a primary basic element, it's yet another "illusion".
Light is invisible. It's the collision of light on your nerves that you can sense. The world we live in is, from a detail point of view, founded on illusions, seeing group effects and almost blind to the details that really make our world.

So, how about gravity? Very large amounts of atoms together, like the Earth, have a gravitational field, a relative weak force, that attracts the mass of other atoms. But what is really going on?

Complex things are a collection, made of a larger number of less complex things. Gravity as we know it, is probably a complex thing, no primary basic element. To learn more about gravity, we have to forget what we know from daily life, and zoom in on the situation. Force might be a primary basic element, but there's probably no "magnetic force" and "gravity force". When a yellow car hits a wall, there is force, but not "yellow car force". 


Energy level
A tree letting go of an apple; the apple accelerates to the Earth.
To accelerate an apple in space with a rocket costs energy. Does the Earth's gravitational field generate energy out of nothing? I don't think so. I think an apple closer to the ground contains less energy than an apple in a tree. The amount of energy that can come from dropping it is equal to the loss of energy. Similar to atoms coming together in a chemical reaction, making molecules and releasing energy.


Straight through mass
The force fields of gravity and magnetism can go straight through us, with only a little effect. Makes me wonder what more can go straight through us. Are there things that can go through us without any effect? If there are, it is impossible to sense them. Smart people concluded that atoms in our body are mostly "empty" space, leaving lots of room for stuff to travel through us, with no or hardly any interaction.


What can be observed: Gravity
- Mass has or causes a gravitational field in and around the space it's in.
- It costs no energy to maintain the force field.
- Gravity is a weak force, relative to other forces. It takes the mass of the whole earth to produce 1G on a small stone, while a simple string can carry that stone. The forces that keep molecules together are so much stronger than gravity.
- A planet has no gravity poles (like magnets have a north and south pole)
- The stronger the force of gravity in an area, the slower speed of time goes there.
- The gravitational field penetrates every known material. There is no known way to shield gravity. Although some have claimed a reduction of between 0.5 to 2% in weight, above fast rotating superconductors.
- Gravity can bend the path of light.
- A gravitational field reaches very far. No limit of distance is known.


What can be observed: Magnetism
- A permanent magnet uses no energy to maintain its force field.
- A flow of electrons creats a magnet field.
- A magnet has poles (north & south). A magnetic monopole is not know yet.
- An electro magnet uses energy to maintain its force field, unless it's a superconducting one (?).
- When shutting of the power to an electro magnet, the force field collapses, which produces an electric current while collapsing.
- Even atoms have tiny magnetic fields.
- A permanent magnet can be made by aligning the spin of hot atoms, in a magnet field, and then freezing their positions, by cooling.
- Not all atoms are attracted a magnetic force field.
Part of the energetic system of an atom, are one or more electrons. Electrons can be on their own also. A stream of electrons we call an electric current. When an electric current flows, it creates a magnetic field. This is easy to prove with a compass (that contains a permanent magnet)
As long as the current flows, there is a magnetic field. Less people know that it costs energy to create a magnetic field, and that when turning of the power, the field collapses and produces power.


Superconducting
Through superconducting materials, electrons can flow without resistance. Superconducting material has no interior magnetic field; the Meissner effect is the expulsion of a magnetic field from a superconductor during its transition to the superconducting state. No magnetic field inside.
we couldn;t so what does magnetics really do well with out magnetics Birds and other species wouldn;t know where to go as well as Airplanes GPS the list goes on right the poles help reflect radiation away from us or we would all be dead magnetism is allot more indepth then what some people might think 

Why is it no matter how to plant a seed the roots will always GO DOWN why is that ??? could it be magnetism in the earths core ?????
you got to realize as well no matter what they will still grow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2013)

:stoned:

what?

:rofl:


----------



## snowdancer (Jan 5, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 6, 2013)

I want to smoke some of what he's smoking!!:ccc: :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2013)

Im a think his Magnets are off


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 6, 2013)

Yual shouldnt be playin with magnets pilgrem cause think that steel plate in yur head just become loose and pullin on brain yual should be leavin lone.

BWD


----------



## DrFever (Jan 6, 2013)

Nowadays, many written scientific works of biologists and biophysics describe the effect of magnetic fields on plants. Based on these works, "Magnetic Technologies" company came up with a method of magneto-hydro dynamical activization of natural waters and devices used for this method. This method is an essential part in the whole complex of using magnetic fields in agriculture. It includes physical- chemical changes of natural water parameters, resulting in improvement of filtration properties and in an increase of dissolving properties of water. These changes result in an increased ability of soil to get rid of salts and results in a better assimilation of nutrients and fertilizer in plants during the vegetation period.

It is known that plants and trees need mineral salts and microelements from the soil to function and photosynthesize properly. However, plants do not use the majority of nutrients that are in soil. While watering plants with normal water, only a small amount of nutritional elements dissolves in the soil and becomes available to the plants. Further consumption of these nutrients from the soil is very rare when plants start to grow and a larger amount of nutrients is required, the deficit of microelements results in low numbers of crop. The deficit of microelements/nutrients in the soil is the main reason for a decreased growth rate and low crop. That is the reason to why magnetic water should be used for irrigation.

In addition, when the plant is watered using hard and non- magnetized water, white coating is formed on the surface of the soil: that is calcium bicarbonate and carbonate. Some of calcium bicarbonate is washed away by water penetrating soil and depositing on the roots of plants. The plant, then, starts to suffocate because of these depositions and in order to continue to feed, forms additional roots. This process results in a decrease of normal growth in plants.

However, plants that are irrigated using water that is treated by "Magnetic Technologies" company, easily take in mineral salts from the soil and no sediment is formed on the soil surface. Also if mineral and organic fertilizers are used, they dissolve better which results in their need for use the decrease by 50% and at the same time, plants still continue to develop without any extra effort. This results in an increased crop production and in an increased quality of agricultural products.

In short, the economic advantage of using magnetic water for irrigating the crops looks like this:

Advantages

Vegetation period decreases by 15-20 days, therefore the crops ripe 15-20 days earlier than normally.
Crop production increases from 15-20% to 100%, and in some cases, even more.
Plant disease rates drastically decrease.
Taste of agricultural products improves.
Approximately 30% less water is used for irrigation
Therefore 30% less energy is used in water pipes.
Sea water (salty water) can be used for watering (from 6-8 thousand PPM inclusive) and for some cultures, very salty water can be used (from 15 thousand inclusive).
By magnetizing seeds before sowing and by irrigating them with magnetic water, the need for crop material decreases by min. 30%.
Average of 30% decrease in fertilizer consumption.
Active soil desalination takes place, increasing crop production year after year.
Expenses

Expenses that occur during the installment of magnetic systems for 1 hectare of land come up to approximately 500$US. In addition, our magnetic devices do not need technical maintenance and do not require electrical energy. Life of our devices is min. 15 years. If we divide 500$US by 15 years, our expenses will be 33 $US/year. Compare advantages with expenses and draw your own conclusions!

Below, we included reports of various organizations, which use our technology and our devices. These experiments were carried out in different parts of the world, in different climates and on different soil; that gives us the right to say that using magnetic technologies has no limits and limitations when it comes to various conditions and situations.
As we see, the mentioned above results show that using magnetic water can only be an advantage.

Conditions of experiments

All of the experiments were carried out using the same method. That is a land area was chosen and divided into two equal parts. One part was used as a control and was watered using normal water. The second half had magnetic devices installed. After that, same kinds of seeds were planted in both areas at the same time.
The following changes were recorded:

In plants
Speed of crops' standing.
Percentage of crops standing.
Development of root system.
Difference in green mass.
Development of first flowers.
Development of first fruits.
Quantity of fruits.
Time of collecting the harvest.
Difference in quantity and quality of harvest.
In soil
Amount of salts at different depth of the soil (0-1.5m) before the irrigation process.
Amount of salt in soil while watering with normal and magnetic waters.
Density of water that has flown through the soil.
Speed of filtration in the beginning and at the end.
Washing away of salts while irrigating soil with water.
Washing out of various anions from the soil.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2013)

I like to KISS

Keep simple


----------



## DrFever (Jan 7, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I like to KISS
> 
> Keep simple


 i agree keep it simple  but were all here trying to achieve better results  its like why keep moving water up hill when  nature easily moves it down hill
 i am fascinated over this idea  many growers use wetting agents 
and what exactly is a wetting agent 
 Wetting agents are chemical substances that increase the spreading and penetrating properties of a liquid by lowering its surface tension - that is, the tendency of its molecules to adhere to each other at the surface. The surface tension of a liquid is the tendency of the molecules to bond together, and is determined by the strength of the bonds or attraction between the liquid molecules. A wetting agent stretches theses bonds and decreases the tendency of molecules to bond together, which allows the liquid to spread more easily across any solid surface. Wetting agents can be made up of a variety of chemicals, all of which have this tension-lowering effect. Wetting agent is also known as surfactant.

And what magnetized water actually  does  is  reduce tension making it more  bio available to a plant  its a win win  really 

 It is really simple  really  purchase  some magnets  and tape them  to a pail in there right positions  fill up the pail of water and stir it constantly with a blender  etc some people even tape magnets to there water inlets of there house  thus water passing thru the magnetic field becomes magnetized 

 I have grown  4 plants  this route and i believe i noticed differences , as in shorter plants more bushy and most importantly faster flowering times of approx     2 weeks 
 I would really like a couple of you just to try  feeding plants with magnetized water  just one plant in  your grow  its really not  that expensive to do and not really hard either :hubba:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 7, 2013)

I am up for an experiment of this type. I have seen the magnetic water filtering systems advertised as doing the same things that you were talking about. They say it will eliminate scale and hard water build up within the plumbing system.

I am running all hydro at the moment but I have 3 tents with 3 separate watering systems. At my next harvest and reset, I will try this and keep a running pic record. Its certainly worth the experiment to learn something if nothing else


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing

:48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 7, 2013)

i'm going to give it a try as well


----------



## DrFever (Jan 8, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I am up for an experiment of this type. I have seen the magnetic water filtering systems advertised as doing the same things that you were talking about. They say it will eliminate scale and hard water build up within the plumbing system.
> 
> I am running all hydro at the moment but I have 3 tents with 3 separate watering systems. At my next harvest and reset, I will try this and keep a running pic record. Its certainly worth the experiment to learn something if nothing else



 That is awesome  hush puppy  i am 100 percent positive you will see huge differences in growth and  yields  here is a idea for you  not sure on amount of water  you use in your system  but  get a bucket.
    Place magnets in there proper position around bucket  taped  so  fields are   going at each other.
  have some kind of mixer  so you can keep water moving  which in turn will magnetize  and become less   tension in it can only be a plus  you can also  tape a few magnets  around your actual grow  tubs.

Here are a few pics of plants that i placed magnets into  not a great way but again was first try until i figured  actual magnetized water instead of magnets in soil lol  but anyways       from a 3" clone   in non direct light so  plants were in shaded areas  1 week veg  and this is what they looked like in flower  i was shocked at how well they did  can only imagine  plants under direct light   would of done forgot to mention plants were untouched  just  left to grow


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok so my system right now has 3 tanks that are tied together and total aout 100liters of water/solution. I have 2 pumps in them, one is the pump that lifts water to the dispersion head which sends water to the plants via 14" hoses, the other pump is connected from one tank to the other so that the water circulates from one tank to the next in a circuit of all the tanks in order to keep the solution and temps stirred together.

Now whenever I change out my water, I use 5gal buckets to refill the system. Should I only have magnets around the bucket and stir it for a period of time before adding to my resevoirs or is it something where the water needs to constantly be circulated through the magnetic fields?

Also, how many magnets should I have? You say they should be lined up with the fields going at each other? you mean they should be in a line with the north facing north of the next magnet and the south end facing the south end of the next magnet in line(NNSSNNSS)? or should they form a ring so that they line up NSNSNS all the way around. I would consider this to be "in series" with each other. Or should they all be parallel so that all of the norths face toward the top of the bucket while the all the souths face the bottom of the bucket?

This should prove interesting as I have 2 tents that are virtually identical in every way, including the strain, so I should be able to get a real time side-by-side comparrison.


----------



## homediggie (Jan 9, 2013)

Magnets? I have a ton of magnets that came out of appliance's i used to work on. Will these work and where do i put them, and not up my butt.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 9, 2013)

I found this  hope it gives you some ideas 

Preparing magnetized water is easy. Simply fill a glass container with water and place it on flat magnets laid side by side in a checkerboard pattern, as shown. The magnets will naturally attract and form a stand. By placing a container of water on this stand, you will obtain water that has both north and south magnetization within a period of twelve to twenty-four hours.

The magnets should be placed on a paramagnetic surface, such as wood. They should not be placed near metal objects (such as a toaster or refrigerator) in order to avoid accidental demagnetization.

Magnetized water retains its charge for a period of two to three days, as long as it is kept away from metal objects that could potentially demagnetize it.

Ideally, magnetized water should be stored at room temperature, because it facilitates digestion. However, you can keep the water in the refrigerator if the shelves are made of glass and not of metal, and as long as you place the container in the center of the refrigerator, away from the metallic walls and any other metallic objects, tin cans, jars, lids, etc.

What does Magnetized Water do?

The beneficial effects of magnetized water are indisputable. Research has proven that magnetized water can improve the digestive system, regenerate tissue, facilitate the elimination of wastes and toxins, reduce the severity of menstrual problems, strengthen the immune system, and reduce cholesterol.

Since magnetized water increases mineral solubility, it improves the distribution of nutrients throughout the body, so that overall body functioning is enhanced.

For many years, practitioners in countries like India, Japan, and Russia, have used magnetized water to successfully treat illness, re-establish metabolic balance, and  improve the general vitality of otherwise healthy people.

Healthy Tissues

Magnetized water has special properties which are transferred to the organs of the body after its absorption. Magnetized water not only eliminates digestive problems and acts as a preventive; it also helps to regenerate tissue.

Eliminates Toxins

By maintaining a healthy digestive system, magnetized water improves the body&#8217;s ability to eliminate toxins. Many people have also noticed that it cures constipation in a non-aggressive manner, with no side effects.

Strengthens the Immune System

Magnetized water strengthens the immune system and has proven useful in the treatment of viral infections such as colds, flu, and coughs, as well as conditions like asthma and many other illnesses. Drinking magnetized water on a regular basis has also been shown to generally help the healing process.

Reduces Cholesterol

The regular consumption of magnetized water has been shown to normalize cholesterol levels. It also prevents the build-up of cholesterol in the arteries and hardening of the arteries&#8212;which can lead to high blood pressure&#8212;and helps to maintain and regulate heart function.

Now this is pertaining to  humans and such  , but humans and plants work in a similar way it  specially  in the mineral absorbtion , and plants immune systems


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 9, 2013)

This is interesting info DF. My only comment after reading is the elemental make-up of the nucleus of human cells as opposed to plants. At the center of every human cell there is a molecule of iron - with plants - it is magnesium. This means human cells are more prone to react to magnetism. - can you post the link to the info your drawing from?

In a healthy ecological system plants absorb as many nutrients from the medium as needed for growth function. The magnetism that effects them, and all life on this planet is gravity, which essentially "charges" molecules negatively and/or positively (called ions). This becomes the basis for elemental reactions, EC and pH systems, absorption and hence growth.

I'm all for experimentation but I'm having trouble following the logic. Relatively week magnets around the pot seem like they will simply attract microscopic molecules of metal to them. 

Water is composed of non-ferrous items - hydrogen and oxygen. You can ionize liquid water and frozen water will align it's molecules north and south with the Earth's poles but with-out serious and constant magnetism its hard to effect it's natural charges. I do know about magnets having an effect on growth but have not seen evidence pointing to increased production. For example, plants can grow with unusual variations when magnetized. The wheat and grains in the link below for example bend under increased magnetism but produce the same.  

Seedlings however, were effected positively and grew faster - more so because the direction of polar magnetism was increased allowing the tap root an "easier" route to follow. From my understanding magnetism and more specifically geo-magnetism orientate molecules in the environment. This creates a formatted structure into which all life interacts. 

hXXp://pubs.aic.ca/doi/pdf/10.4141/cjps63-104

For example, when magnets were used to reorientated beet growth, scientists simply grew beets sideways ( hXXp://pubs.aic.ca/doi/pdf/10.4141/cjps64-055). I'm having trouble seeing benefit in terms of productivity and plant health. I'm curious but need more sited info to jump on board.......


----------



## DrFever (Jan 9, 2013)

The process of magnetizing water increases its solubility and filtering ability. Nutrients are dissolved easily in magnetized water. It can be used for irrigation and increases the fertility of the soil. Magnetized water helps in easy penetration of minerals in the plant cell. This decreases the amount of water needed for irrigation. At times, sea water of certain ppm levels (parts per million levels of salt) can be used for irrigation in cultivations that require salty water.

Fertilizers get dissolved in magnetized water and easily penetrate to the plant cell, thereby decreasing the use of fertilizers. Nowadays, many horticultural activities are carried out using the principles of magnetism.

Many scientists had made an hypothesis that if a magnet was placed below the plants, those containing iron lean towards the ground. However, experiments have proved them wrong. In fact, plants with magnets below them grew taller than those without magnets below them. Welcome to the new era of biomagnetics!


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 9, 2013)

I think at this point I'm aware what you think magnets will do - what I'm wondering is: Where are you getting this information from?


----------



## DrFever (Jan 9, 2013)

you know we live in a era where   scientists are  finding  some really neat stuff  from human brain that send electrical currents  to Newtons law  
 i fond this very interesting 

Plants use photosynthesis to convert light energy to chemical energy, which is stored in the bonds of sugars they use for food. The process takes place in chloroplasts, the cellular powerhouses that make sugars and give leaves and algae their green color. In the chloroplasts, water is split into oxygen, protons and electrons. Sunlight penetrates the chloroplast and zaps the electrons to a high energy level, and a protein promptly grabs them. The electrons are passed down a series of proteins, which successively capture more and more of the electrons' energy to synthesize sugars until all the electrons' energy is spent.

In this experiment, the researchers intercepted the electrons just after they had been excited by light and were at their highest energy levels. They placed the gold electrodes in the chloroplasts of algae cells and siphoned off the electrons to generate the tiny electrical current.

The result, the researchers say, is electricity production that doesn't release carbon into the atmosphere. The only byproducts of photosynthesis are protons and oxygen.


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 9, 2013)

hXXp://www.buzzle.com/articles/the-effect-of-magnetism-on-plant-growth.html

hXXp://www.magneticeast.com/agriculture/plant.html

hXXp://www.innovateus.net/science/what-are-wetting-agents

hXXp://www.birlacenter.com/taking-action/magnets-therapy/magnetized-water

hXXp://news.stanford.edu/news/2010/april/electric-current-plants-041310.html

if folks want to read the articles in full - I enjoyed a few of them........


----------



## DrFever (Jan 9, 2013)

but my over all take on magnetic's and plants 

Magnetic fields interact with the structure of all living  cells to cause changes to the processing of proteins, hormones and enzymes. The changes are caused by the effect the magnetic field has on the outer layer of a cell, which is a double layer of molecules with complex molecules sandwiched in this double layer. It is understood that some of these complex molecules serve as channels that help the transfer, across cell walls, of material. This is all at molecular level but each minuscule effect adds up. It seems that magnetic influence in the human body and in plants 
 is by two different physical effects, by directly affecting the alignment of molecules and by electro-magnetic induction within cell structures. Electromagnetic induction is the process by which electricity is generated when a magnet is moved within a coil of wire a small electric current is generated within that wire. The energy from the magnetic field causing vibration of electrons within the wire and this is electricity.

so to break it all down  all living things on earth has to fall into this category
humans , plants all living tissue's have some form of  creating energy and energy is Electricity


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2013)

Cool info Dr....I will have to get some magnets and give magnetized water and nutrients a try.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 9, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Cool info Dr....I will have to get some magnets and give magnetized water and nutrients a try.


  That is awesome would be cool if a few members tried it  at least on one plant  and left another plant alone  and  post differences in overall growth / yield 
 I know  it all sounds little crazy  its not like  a huge change in your grow or  a huge expense  to even try it


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 9, 2013)

im gonna give it a go as well. uhh dumb question, where do i buy magnets? lol too high to google search it


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> That is awesome would be cool if a few members tried it  at least on one plant  and left another plant alone  and  post differences in overall growth / yield
> I know  it all sounds little crazy  its not like  a huge change in your grow or  a huge expense  to even try it





I am a huge science nerd so this does not sound that crazy. Like you said, it's cheap so what has anyone got to lose?


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> im gonna give it a go as well. uhh dumb question, where do i buy magnets? lol too high to google search it




I got these great magnets on Amazon for a pot rack I built and needed magnets for holding knives on it. I will go back and check what company they came from. I think they said they were the strongest magnets available and they were not that expensive. Let me look.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 9, 2013)

I dunno for magnets  craigs list ?????   use old speaker  magnets ?????  Walmart sell  them in arts in craft section


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2013)

These are the type of magnets I got from Amazon. They come in different shapes and sizes.


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Neodymium+Magnets


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 9, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> These are the type of magnets I got from Amazon. They come in different shapes and sizes.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Neodymium+Magnets



ty


----------



## homediggie (Jan 10, 2013)

I have read somewhere,that magnets work for better fuel mileage too.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 10, 2013)

Magnets are great for holding up my Kid's pictures on the fridge too.


----------



## KP419 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm Lost on how you are making this magnetized water! any pics or videos of this being done?


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 10, 2013)

KP419 - its not an exact science. I think your supposed to literally put magnets around your reservoir. It might be worth a try! - but don't hold your breath.


----------



## homediggie (Jan 14, 2013)

Hay!!!  I started to use the magnets under my gallon jug of water,and you can! call me nuts,but I see a big difference, wish I took a picture when I first started.I will try to post some of my lady's.


----------



## zem (Jan 15, 2013)

homediggie said:
			
		

> call me nuts,but I see a big difference,


nuts


----------



## DrFever (Jan 16, 2013)

zem i take it ?????  You don;t  think magnetic water  will make a difference  

Here is a simple test  might change your mind    magnetic water Vs non magnetic water 
 with non magnetic water   mist a plant  what you will find is tear droplets on leafs 
Now with  magnetic water?? mist plants   and to your amazement  there is no water droplets  pretty simple really  less tension= better leaf penetration  
 aerodynamics in cars  same concept   which cars  would you think is better  for gas mileage and performance  1969 impala  or a 2013 impala
look at fighter jets from the 60 - 70  and  the new Generation fighter ?????
Who would ever think  that some old school grower  growing his ways for many years , can;t compete to the new generation  grower  that has all the bells and whistles.
I am happy that there are a few willing to give it a try using magnetized water
and really looking forward to there updated pictures


----------



## Growdude (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is someone elses take on Magnetized water.
hxxp://www.chem1.com/CQ/magwatscams.html

Now if you do believe look down a bit and hes got links to alot of products that might be cool to you.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 16, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Here is someone elses take on Magnetized water.
> hxxp://www.chem1.com/CQ/magwatscams.html
> 
> Now if you do believe look down a bit and hes got links to alot of products that might be cool to you.



here is a copy n paste 

Being rather skeptical about this, I decided to give it a try.

I used Cow Magnets. 


I selected the cow magnets because they are really strong and compact. These are long capsule shaped magnets fed to cows when a farmer suspects the cow has eaten a metallic object. The magnet is strong enough to attract the metallic object in the cow's stomach and pass it through the digestive system. No more sick cow. 

The cow magnets cost $5.00 a piece. I purchased 3 of them.

I put the magnets in the bottom of the tray that contained my test seedling cups. I watered the seedlings from the bottom. The magnets were immersed in the water tray, so the water was exposed to the magnets.

When I transplanted the test tomato seedlings to my garden I planted the magnets parallel to my row of tomato seedlings. Like this:

~ = tomato plant
| = cow magnet

~|~
~|~
~|~
~|~
~|~
~|~
~|~

I used soaker hoses in the garden, so the water dripping into the soil on my test area was exposed to the magnets. 

I grew two normal rows of tomatoes, without magnets, so a comparison could be made.

I took pictures periodically to record the plant growth.

I grew 3 varieties of tomatoes, intermixed in my rows. 
San Marzano
Mortgage Lifter
Italian Genovese
My experiment was cut short due to early freezing temps. 50% of my tomato crop was wiped out by frost & snow. In other words I had oodles of green tomatoes hanging on my plants waiting to get ripe. Bummer.
Germination
I could not see any difference in germination times between the magnetized seeds and non-magnetized seeds.

Seedling Stage
Magnetized seedlings were a bit larger and sturdier.

Growth Stage
The Magnetized plants grew bigger/taller. 

Spring


Summer


Late Summer


The magnetized plants were the first to produce ripe fruits. 


Harvest Stage
Magnetized plants had larger tomatoes, but the quantity of fruits was about the same as the non-magnetized plants. There were only a few green tomatoes that got wiped out by the cold weather on the magnetized tomato plants, because most had already been harvested. The non-magnetized plants still had several green tomatoes on them waiting to ripen when they got frosted.

Garden Cleanup Stage
The magnetized plant roots had lots more roots and root hairs than the non-magnetized plants.

Would I use magnets again?
Yes, just because the tomatoes on the magnetized plants ripened earlier. This is an important factor, because the summer growing cycle in northern Wisconsin is short. 

The research I did on google about the affect of magnets on plant growth varied, so I guess youll need to draw you own conclusions. And my experiement wasn't exact science either. Still it was fun to try something new and zany in my garden.

I'd be interested to know if anyone else has experimented with magnets and plants.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 16, 2013)

"Why is it no matter how to plant a seed the roots will always GO DOWN why is that ??? could it be magnetism in the earths core ?????" 

-----------------------
Could it be Gravity?

------------------------


put seeds on a plate and watch the roots curl around when they germ.




-------------------
homediggity, about the fuel mileage thing with magnets that myth has been busted.

just like the magnetic bracelets that improve balance.....

LMAO @ norcalhal


Looking at the plants where is the HUGE DRASTIC difference>? I dont see any donkey dicks anywhere??


If this myth were to pay off i would guess that hydro would be the best way to prove whatever theory has been stated.... DWC prolly would work better than in an ebb and flow ....maybe an aero- magnet grow>?


sorry but i cant imagine any drastic difference other than the growth rate increase from switching from soil to hydro.... THAT is what Im sold on and would recommend it to you.


----------



## homediggie (Jan 17, 2013)

zem said:
			
		

> nuts


Right back at ya!


----------



## zem (Jan 17, 2013)

homediggie said:
			
		

> Right back at ya!


haha I was joking more or less, you said "call me nuts" lol it's just that I still dont believe that putting a magnet under a jug would make a difference


----------



## homediggie (Jan 19, 2013)

zem said:
			
		

> haha I was joking more or less, you said "call me nuts" lol it's just that I still dont believe that putting a magnet under a jug would make a difference


 Your cool! Hay do you think it's the flora-duo:stoned: I'm here to learn some new things.And a little fun.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> here is a copy n paste



Do you have any links for these?

Would be very helpful if you could provide some.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 19, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Do you have any links for these?
> 
> Would be very helpful if you could provide some.


 
He quoted me but what he copy pasted was not from my link.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> He quoted me but what he copy pasted was not from my link.



That is what I was thinking too, as I went to the link you provided and could not find what DrFever's copied and pasted.:confused2:


----------



## DrFever (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok  going to gather some stuff today pictures  etc  hoping to explain little better  on how to magnetized water 
for one thing  go and get some magnets  you can tape then around a 5 gallon pail  just make sure  you got quite a few magnets   tape magnets so that the pole positions face towards water from out side of pail  now  grab to magnets  the will either  try to  grab each other  and stick together or try to pull apart find which sides they are then  tape them to out side of pail  so the force of pulling apart will travel thru water  that is the magnetic field source 
so taping opposite of each other and not  a few magnets many magnets   pour water in  pail  let sit for 24 hrs or so   mixing every so often  you should be good


----------



## DrFever (Jan 19, 2013)

by John V. Milewski
Revised February 10, 2004

About 6 months ago, I started drinking what I call magnetic water as a means of energizing my body. After a month or so, an unusual effect started to show up.

A friend of mine Bob S first noticed it. I had introduced him to the methods of making magnetic water and he under took an experiment and then went a little further with it than I did.

He processed his water for about 5 days and was drinking 3 cups a day, while I was only processing it for 2 to 3 days. He reported to me that his hair was turning dark, especially in the back of his head near the neckline. As time went on, this effect spread upward and moved more toward the front of the head. Now after about 6 month his hair is about 95 % darker in the back and about 80% darker on the sides and front, and his beard about 50% darker.

John hair change At that time, which was about 3 months ago, I started watching my own hair. Before I started drinking what I call "magnetic water" my hair was about 90% gray, and the hair on my beard and mustache was 100% gray. I did not know the effect this energized water could have on one's hair, so I was not watching for it the first few months I was drinking the water. So, when I did first notice it, the hair on the back of my head had already turned about 30% darker. I have now upgraded my processing facility, which makes it possible for me to have "5-day water".

Five-day water is defined as water that remains in the magnetic activation apparatus for a minimum of 5 days. Previous to that I was only using 2 to 3-day water. My wife and I now drink a minimum of 3 cups of this water a day and probably closer 5 to 6 cups.

What is very unusual about these changes is that the whole length of the hair changes at once from gray to dark. It doesn't just start at the root and grow out, but the whole length of the hair turns darker at once. You may have heard stories about people who have experienced a terrible shock in their life and their hair turns white overnight. Well, I believe this magnetic water has the reverse effect on a person, but to a much smaller degree - it occurs slower. It takes months to see the effect, but the positive effect is there and is real. You might say that this is a poor man's fountain of youth.


THE APPARATUS

The apparatus for making this water. The apparatus for making this water is very simple. It consists of using an empty cylinder shape container, like a large oatmeal container, that is about 5 inches in diameter. At the center, an 8-inch long length of a 3-inch diameter mailing tube is placed. In the space between the inner walls of the 5-inch diameter can and the 3-inch diameter mailing tube, the black magnetite sand is poured.

This makes a cylinder of magnetite about 1 inch thick surrounding the 3-inch diameter hole in the center. Into this hole a standard bottle of spring water is placed that is about 710 ml in size - this is about one-pint of water. It fits in very nicely. You put together a minimum of five of these units and allow the process to proceed. Then after five days, you take one bottle out everyday and drink the water and replace it with another.

This gives the water 5 days in these units for magnetic activation. The units should be placed at least 6 inches apart to get maximum concentration of the Earth's magnetic fields.


WHAT IS HAPPENING?

What I think is happening is that the magnetite, which is a strong magnetic susceptor is concentrating the earth's magnetic fields into it's cylindrical shape and the shape effect in turn sets up a magnetic spiral vortex in the core of the cylinder in which the water is stored. This in turn activates the water with this magnetic energy. I think this is the activating force for regeneration changes in our bodies as we drink it. The hair color restoration is the first sign of this regeneration happening. A second sign is that the fingernails are growing faster and stronger and the skin in spots seams to be getting smoother and softer with less skin tags.

A secondary effect is dental improvement. My friend Bob S. needed to go to the dentist to have two molars crowned followed by two root canals. He had been drinking the water for about two months before going to the dentist. The dentist had told him that he was going to have to do two root canals at $475.00 each before he could do the crowns.

When the dentist removed the old fillings he was surprised because he said that where the hole in the root was supposed to be, the molars had filled in calcified! He couldn't believe it! He said he had never seen anything like it. Bob S. was really happy because he saved $950.00! No root canal needed!!!

Another important improvement in the mouth is how it improves the gums. Before I started drinking magnetic water my dental hygienist would measure gum pockets in the 4 to 6 range and my wife's was 5 to 7 range. In six months while drinking the magnetite water the my pockets dropped to the 3 to 5 range and my wife's to the 4 to 6 range then after nine months my pocket dropped to the 2 to 3 range and my wife to the 3 to 5 range now after a year my pockets are all gone, tight gums and my wife's is in the 2 to 4 range. Also, my gums no longer bleed during brushing.

I started a friend of mine on this magnetic water about 3 months ago. To his surprise after a week of taking this water he finally realized that he had stop smoking. He just forgot that he was a smoker and no longer had any desire to do so. He says that for the past 11 years he had been trying to stop but he couldn't do it. Now it just happened on it own as if he never was a smoker. As of this writing - 3 months into the program - he has not started again.

There seams to be some positive spiritual effects also. I know that my intuition is better and my creativity more prolific. A possible sign that supports this idea is that the under side of my big toes have been itching and need of sever rubbing from time to time. If you look at a Reflexology chart you will see that this is the spot for the penile gland. This is your third eye or second site being stimulated. (Intuition maybe?)


WHY IS THS HAPPENING?

I believe that the water activation process results from the stronger magnetic field inside the magnetite cylinder. This field produces clusters in the water producing tetrahedrons and octahedrons molecular shapes. In turn these special sacred geometric shapes act as nesting places for the Orme gases that are always present in the air and water and allow them to stop and nest there (See top of page more information about Ormus gases.)

This in turn brings into the water the special magnetic energies that come with the Ormus atoms. This special energy in turn is food for the soul or spiritual component of man. I believe as many others do that all permanent healing and regeneration first takes place in the spirit and then manifests into the body. So energizing the spirit makes sense.

The Shape of the Magnetite crystal The crystal structure of magnetite is unique and most likely is responsible for these effects. Magnetite is Fe3O4 and it has a basic cubic crystal structure. It manifests as an octahedron structure that looks like two pyramids base-to-base &#8212; Sacred geometry?

We see this same octahedron structure in the crystals of the magnetite as it becomes manifested in the clustered water. This then becomes another point or means of energy transfer to the water because both the magnetite and the clustered water have the same basic structure or geometric energy resonance. How convenient! This is just what we want to happen, and it does when we place the water in our magnetite generators.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 19, 2013)

here are some pics peeps no big deal many might think what a waste of time some may think  what the give it a try 
and for them non believers it don't really matter its all good


----------



## DrFever (Jan 19, 2013)

some other pictures of plants using magnetized  water      plants  will yield in the range of 12 - 17 oz per  plant


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 20, 2013)

the plants look great, and if those each yeild 17 oz/ id love to see a grow journal. 

those plants look completely different from the ones first listed, the nutrition is nailed for sure.

Id like to do a side by side comparison myself if all it takes is throwing some magnets in the rez im down for it for sure, sounds easy enough.

i would imagine a hydro grow with the magnets would do even better than a soil grow with them but who knows.

all there is is copy and paste stuff off the internet and usually if its to good to be true it probably is.

not to be a naysayer but i just dont believe everything i read...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2013)

hBIUp://www.subtleenergies.com/ormus/tw/magnetite.htm said:
			
		

> The Effects of Magnetite, Magnetic Water and Magnetic Monopoles on Plant Growth
> 
> By John V Milewski Ph D
> December, 2006
> ...



I removed some of the links for the pics.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2013)

hBIUp://www.subtleenergies.com/ormus/tw/magnetite.htm said:
			
		

> The sedum plant, which normally is about 18 inches tall and 20 inches in diameter, in now 40 inch tall and 45 inch in diameter. The Chrysanthemum bunch, which is normally about 18 by 18, is now 36 by 40 inches high. The white Alyssum, used as a border, was crawling out all over at twice its normal rate. In general, all plants were two to five times their normal size and growth rate. Meanwhile, in another area around the house, my wife had a few large flower pots with geraniums in them. When winter started to come she wanted to bring one inside. She selected a pink one from the group seen in photo #3; (hBIUp://www.subtleenergies.com/ormus/tw/g07.jpg) which, at that time, was about 10 inches tall. We repotted it in a 12 inch diameter clay pot using regular garden soil with no magnetite.
> 
> At this time, I was making magnetic water and the wife and I were drinking it every day. It worked so well on us that I decided to start an experiment by watering this pink geranium only with one liter of magnetic water once a week. This water is made in my magnetite type generators. These generators are described on the web page linked above in the introduction.
> 
> ...


I removed the links to many of the pics.

It may work... it may not :confused2: I guess it is all in the eye of the grower. But to compare a bug infested plant to a non infested plant is not really a good comparision. imo.

In my thoughts it is almost unbelievable that it would allow someone to quit smoking cigs as mentioned in DrFever's post.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 21, 2013)

i dip tobacco, maybe i need to just put a magnet in my lip! 

(all in good fun man)


----------

